# A Collection of the Promises of the Gospel - John Colquhoun



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

_A Collection of the promises of the gospel, arranged under their proper heads : with reflections and exhortations deduced from them_ (1825) by John Colquhoun is available online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - A Collection of the promises of the gospel - John Colquhoun - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2008)

That is wonderful, Carlos. Thank you for finding that. 

It is comparable to Samuel Clarke's _Scripture Promises_ and they complement each other well, I think.

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Precious Scripture Promises -- Samuel Clarke - The PuritanBoard


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

You're most welcome, Andrew!

It's a wonderful book for meditation and to find hope, consolation and confort in the promises of God indeed!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is comparable to Samuel Clarke's _Scripture Promises_ and they complement each other well, I think.



 Right now I'm reading Clarke's Scripture Promises and enjoying it so much.


----------

